# Book Raffle



## stephec (19 Nov 2015)

As passed on to me be Roadrash - Charly Wegelius Domestique.

I've now finished it so it's names in the hat to be drawn on Sunday night.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Nov 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Nov 2015)

Moi, aussi, s'il vous plait.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Nov 2015)

Me too, please.


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2015)

Yes please


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Nov 2015)

Yes please.


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2015)

Could you add me please?
Thanks


----------



## SWSteve (22 Nov 2015)

Please


----------



## RegG (22 Nov 2015)

Me too, please.


----------



## stephec (22 Nov 2015)

The winner is @HertzvanRental 

Bung us your details and I'll get it in the post sometime in the week.


----------



## DooDah (25 Nov 2015)

Yes please


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2015)

doh


----------



## DooDah (25 Nov 2015)

Very bizarre that I sent that post on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephec (26 Nov 2015)

@HertzvanRental

Come on down, you have a prize waiting.


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Nov 2015)

stephec said:


> @HertzvanRental
> 
> Come on down, you have a prize waiting.


How spiffing!! Presumably I send a personal message giving address? Thank you!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Nov 2015)

Hi @stephec

PM sent. Thank you!!


----------

